# What was your experience with Warranty Lens Repairs?



## off topic (Aug 3, 2010)

I sent my Canon 16-35mm II for a warranty repair and had it back in seven days, no charge. 

I am about to send a Sigma lens back to Sigma for a warranty repair for the third time. I was wondering if anyone else has had repeated problems with Sigma repairs?


----------



## ronderick (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the experience depends on the specific countries...

There are times when I'd choose an imported version over the local dealers, simply
because I could have it mailed back to Japan for repair... : (I don't live in the US so
I'm not talking about Canon USA)


----------



## lol (Aug 4, 2010)

The only new photo kit return I ever had to do was for a Sigma 10-20 (the older version) which screeched at the ends of the focus range after some time on the 1st day I got it. I bought it for a great price new, and prices were rocketing with stock non-existent, so I was hesitant to return it to the dealer. Sigma UK did a warranty repair on it no fuss, but it wasn't quick at about 3 weeks turn around.


----------



## iceeet (Aug 31, 2010)

ronderick said:


> I think the experience depends on the specific countries...
> 
> There are times when I'd choose an imported version over the local dealers, simply
> because I could have it mailed back to Japan for repair... : (I don't live in the US so
> I'm not talking about Canon USA)



Exactly, it really depends on the specific countries.

In China, Canon will not charge you in warranty, but the service sucks!!!

I got a newly purchased EF-S 15-85 which produce images obviously softer at the right side.

You can view 2 of my many problematic pictures at below links.

http://pic.yupoo.com/iceeet/Aqjifx1i/KaWfG.jpg
http://pic.yupoo.com/iceeet/Aqjiey1U/fs0oI.jpg

I send the lens for repair, and they just rejected my request of service saying it's normal. And when I asked how did they do the test, I found out they just simply shoot a newspaper with the lens.... Unbelievable!

Anyway, I'm still in the middle of this thing and don't have any good news so far...


----------

